# Im confused...



## glam8babe (Sep 22, 2007)

ok so i workout ALOT compared to most girls i know. Ive been working out for about 5 years now first it was like dancing/aerobics type just on my own on a night to get rid of those extra calories i ate in school and shit then last year about feb [2006] i got a workout dvd called 'pump it up' you know Eric Prydz - Call on me? well the guys who are in the video are in this workout dvd and i lost like 3 stone by doing that a few times a week and cutting out the junk and everyone complimented me and were shocked at how healthy i looked. 

anyway ive just started going to the gym about 3 month ago with my boyfriend and i love it but i get soo shattered after like 45 minutes i drink TONNES of iced water its what i live on lol [well drink wise] and i push myself soo hard that sweat drips down my face and chest but i dont care what anyone thinks because it shows im working my ass off! [theres girls that go who wear a pile of makeup and dont work hard incase their makeup sweats off which is silly] 

i usually go on the bike for 20-25 minutes because i wanna work my legs/thighs because i have quite big thighs [im really small on top with a tiny waist and hardly any boobs and my bottom half is very curvy but i need to tone up those thighs!] then i'll go on the treadmill power walking and running at intervals for about 10-20 minutes depending how im feeling. then i'll go on the cross trainer for about 10-20 minutes again depending how im feeling and if i still have energy ill go on the rowing machine to tone my arms and back for like 5 minutes just to burn a few more cals. 
Once in a while ill go in the weight room where my bf goes and do those press things where i sit on the chair and theres 2 handles infront of my chest and i push them [feels good after!] and thats it :|

im really confused because ive learned from alot of people that weights can make you lose more weight and burn more cals and i sooooo wanna do them more but in the gym theres like no girls that go in the weight room so ill feel like a man if i go in and do loads of it plus im scared incase my legs get bigger i just wanna tone them and get rid of the flab on the insides of my thighs. so i just wanna know what i should do? i have small weights at home which i use often and have helped me tone my arms abit and keep them slim but i really wana do more bigger workout stuff to help me get toned faster and look healthy and firm... sorry for the essay!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 22, 2007)

come on guys there must be at least someone who can help me! lol


----------



## knoxydoll (Sep 22, 2007)

You should really be alternating between cardio and weight training. 
You may want to do squats with arm movements since you're looking at working on your legs. Just becareful that you're not overworking your legs because it'll just make the muscles bigger. Try and work your whole body evenly. And try not drinking ice water while you work out. It won't help you stay hydrated. It can also an early warning sign of anorexia.


----------



## thestarsfall (Sep 22, 2007)

In general you probably wont bulk up because women just don't generally bulk up.  If you are relatively slender framed then there is no way for you to be HUGE unless you take steroids so don't be afraid of that.

1. I think you are doing slightly too much cardio.  If you are at the weight (or near the weight) that you want to be at/are healthy at then you can cut back to around 45 mins 3 or 4 times a week and that should be find.  
2. To see any progress in strength training you have to progress in the amount of weight.  

So, if you wanna tone up your legs and your arms and generally just be a hot, tight little thing then:
- Do combination exercises/machines that encorporate multiple muscle groups.  The recreational strength trainer doesn't need specific targetting exercises. (so do like bench presses/pull downs and seated rows, and leg presses rather than hamstrings and quads seperately and bicep and tripceps seperately...however my one prof advised to always do triceps cuz everyone needs to work on theirs)
- Do 3-4 sets of 8-12 reps and be able to only lift the weight 12 times.  This gets you the best and fastest results.  To train the muscle you have to recruit all the fibres, and they are only completely recruited when you are fatigued.  If you end your set and you can still lift the weight then you arent doing anything really...you need to be NOT ABLE TO LIFT IT.

Stretch or do yoga or something afterwards so that you don't get tight muscles.


----------



## Lisa J (Sep 22, 2007)

Definitely don't be scared of weight training, it's great!  Also, unless you're planning on using weights heavy enough to being you to body builder status your legs will not get bigger, just toned!  I have been weight training for maybe 10 years (sometimes more dedicated than others 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and I have never built up huge legs (unless I'm eating alot, in which case it's only fat, hah).  I think you'll be pleasantly surprised by adding in the weight training.  This is mostly what I do.  If your gym has weight classes, that's a great place to start, if not the weight room is great too - just ask a friend or maybe a trainer at your gym to show you the ropes.  You could also try pilates - either a class or a video you can do at home.  Lastly, do make sure that you're drinking lots of water while you're working out, it's very important and will allow you to work harder and improve your results!  Good luck.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 22, 2007)

Thirding the weight training won't kill you or make you bulk up like a man position. 
Alternate cardio and weights, and don't be afraid of 15 and 20 to 25 lb weights. You're not going to 'man up'.


----------



## angeliquea~+ (Sep 23, 2007)

As everyone has said, weight training is good and don't worry, if you do it properly you wont end up looking like Arnold Schwarzenegger! 

Some good exercises are squats, lunges, dead lifts, step ups, leg presses, bench presses, lat pulldowns, seated rows and shoulder presses. They're good because they're highly functional as they mimic real-life actions, unlike exercises such as bicep curls, which imo are useless and aren't functional by any stretch of the imagination. 

I think you should consult with a personal trainer so they can advise you on how many sets and reps to do, and also they can show you how to do the exercises properly, so many people do them wrong (i.e bad spinal alignment) and put themselves at risk of injury its not funny

Good luck!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 23, 2007)

thanks so much everyone!


----------



## thestarsfall (Sep 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelique☆* 

 
_As everyone has said, weight training is good and don't worry, if you do it properly you wont end up looking like Arnold Schwarzenegger! 

I think you should consult with a personal trainer so they can advise you on how many sets and reps to do, and also they can show you how to do the exercises properly, so many people do them wrong (i.e bad spinal alignment) and put themselves at risk of injury its not funny

Good luck!_

 
hehe...if you do it properly in a different fashion you can end up looking like Ah-nold.  It's not the properly part that is the problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And while a personal trainer may be good for showing how to properly execute a movement you don't need them to tell you how much you should lift.  It is a general rule for everyone that becomes individual once you actually do it.

For bulking up (you don't want): Fewer reps with higher weights and more sets (body builders do like 4-5 sets of like 2-5 reps).

Toning and General Health: Medium reps with medium weights and medium sets.  So, like I stated before, 8-12 reps, 3-4 sets.

Endurance: Higher number of reps with lower weights and medium amount of sets. 15 reps is really the max, there isn't much benefit in doing 20 or 30 reps...it maxes out around 15...

The key is to lift as much weight as you can in those reps and then wait at least 1 min (preferably 2) between sets (you can switch between machines and work opposing groups though).

I hope everyone understands that you have to go to fatigue to get the fastest/best results.


----------



## angeliquea~+ (Sep 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thestarsfall* 

 
_hehe...if you do it properly in a different fashion you can end up looking like Ah-nold. It's not the properly part that is the problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah sorry I could have worded that better, by properly I meant doing the right amount of sets and reps. I probably shouldn't post when I'm tired!


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 23, 2007)

Thing is for a woman to achieve that level of bulk and definition, usually it has to be intentional.


----------



## thestarsfall (Sep 24, 2007)

We had the fortune to have one of our fitness assessment classes taught by a top female body builder and she was telling us that the majority of the population, both male and female, will not bulk up to body builder standpoints unless they put ENORMOUS amounts of effort into it.  Most people don't have the body type.  It's not like you exercise and it happens, yeah, as Shimmer said...it has to be intentional.  You have to want to be huge to get huge unless you are a freak of nature.


----------



## frocher (Sep 26, 2007)

If you are concerned about bulking up start with less weight and do more reps, and stretch well afterwards.   However, as the ladies have already stated, you probably have very little to worry about.


----------

